# Police



## Gkennelly (Jan 11, 2015)

HAs anyone applied for the police as a recruit before and got through? I don't have experience but keen to get on board! Can you tell me your experiences? Tia


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I know someone years ago who did it and they had to be fit. They had to do beep test etc.

Sorry that is all I can tell you.


----------



## Gkennelly (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok thanks I'm fit so that's good start


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

It can be a pretty long process to go through. 

They don't tend to like young applicants, they want you to have life experience. 

I know 4 people who applied - three got through (2 males and 1 female, mid twenties, all had previous careers prior to applying), the other got to the final interview and they told her she didn't have enough life experience - she hadn't had a stable full time job yet and was 22!

About all I know


----------



## Gkennelly (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks very much I'm 28 and have worked all my life and have a child so got plenty of life experience! Thanks for your information


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

I am waiting on my PR to go through so that I can apply for the police force  I am 33 years old, married, no kids at the moment and is "getting" fitter. Been working for past two years. Hope PR come through soon


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ebinmoothedam said:


> I am waiting on my PR to go through so that I can apply for the police force  I am 33 years old, married, no kids at the moment and is "getting" fitter. Been working for past two years. Hope PR come through soon


They don't accept you if you are even mildly colour blind, my mate passed all the requirements, until they discovered he was slightly colour blind and they just refused him.


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

Iam not colorblind as far as I know. Havent tested anything for that. But, I do wear power glasses. Dont think thats gonna be a problem. I am more worried about the aptitude skills and those brainy mathematical stuffs you have to pass in the exam. Not very smart with those things !


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

So long as you are fit you will be fine. The make you do the beep test so keep practicing that.

You will need to know basic maths, I know one of my friends was complaining about algebra questions because she hadn't had to use algebra since high school lol


----------



## ebinmoothedam (Mar 13, 2012)

I should be alright thats what I believe. Plan to do some aptitude skill practice and also check with the local pcyc about the fitness programme. Research shows me that there is more than beep test (which obviously is the most important one). 

But right now, I am just waiting on the PR to happen. I complete the two years on 820 visa this July..so I hope to hear from immigration soon with PR grant and hope to apply for police (and also a loan to buy a house) !


----------

